# Patriot Poker table Pics



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Awsom Work there congrads :thumbsup:


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Thankyou*

It's a little outside the box, The blue, was 4" 5/8 circles taken out foamed and marine blue vinyl, this weekend i'll be pouring 2 gal. of bartop epoxy. 1/8" around the track and circles, then the decals in the middle. More decals will be going in around the track. Hopefully will be delivered to the customer for the superbowl. I'll be updating the next table, which is Johnny Cash themed.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is a beautiful table. Is the customer actually going to use it for playing poker? There is a reason that poker tables are normally covered in felt. Maybe he has a mat he will place in the center before using the table.

George


----------



## tonkatoy (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the table! Love the team!

Go Patriots!


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

*No felt*

The track will have an 1/8" bartop epoxy and the middle will be 1/8-1/4" thick


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Stuce321 said:


> The track will have an 1/8" bartop epoxy and the middle will be 1/8-1/4" thick


No felt?

I then assume that the table is for show and not for use as a poker table?

George


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

*No, its a no-limit pokertable*

Once, I make the middle a little more satin, you can't even see the bottom of the cards. George, what do you think might be wrong, any imput would be appreciated?


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

Kudos on the craftsmanship.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

marioleal said:


> Kudos on the craftsmanship.


+1 excellent craftsmanship. I do see one issue with the poker table and unfortunately it's a critical one. However, here is a solution - and it looks like you'll catch it just in time.



:shifty:


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

I can build a giants one 2!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Stuce321 said:


> Once, I make the middle a little more satin, you can't even see the bottom of the cards. George, what do you think might be wrong, any imput would be appreciated?


Try tossing poker chips on a hardwood surface and you will quickly see why all poker tables are covered in felt. Also you do not want a slick surface for dealing cards. They will slide all over.

If your customer makes a mat to use when the able is actually used for poker then all problems would be solved.

George


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Sliding of cards is the least of your problems. Picking them up will be the real challenge.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh! Forgot. Looks very nice.


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

The sliding of the card is no problem, The track and first sheet, there is a diff. of 3/4". I've been really successful using the famowood 2prt. epoxy. Durability won't be the issue. It will be a 1/8" thick on the track and between 1/8-1/4" over the logos.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice table.


----------



## Stuce321 (Jan 25, 2012)

*ThankYou*

Just poured the epoxy, 3 gal. later and it looks great.


----------

